# 2008 Hag Xmas In July Case Swap - Tasting Notes



## Tony (26/7/08)

THought i would kick this off with Trents Twins.

I poured the first one in the glass at about 8 to 10 deg. 1028. Nice pour, clear, low white to tan head that settled to a fine foam cover that lasted the beer out. Aroma is spicy english hops...... YUM. They smell great. fresh and bright in the nose. Clean beer, fairly neutral on the yeast side, clean sweet malt ballanced perfectly with a smooth bitterness that lingers on the tongue in the after taste. I really like this beer!

I got half way through it and thought........... side by side comparison time!

Poured the 1098 beer in an identical glass. Very similar, hard to pick the difference but i would say the 1098 has muted the hops a tad, both in flavour and aroma. Malt profile is similar with the 1098 beer being a tad maltier. The 1028 was a bit crisper.

If i didnt know they were different yeasts i doubt i would have picked it. But knowing what was what i would say the 1028 was slightly cleaner and crisper in finnish, accentuating the hops a bit more, with the 1098 a tad maltier and softer.

bugger all in it though.

Thanks Trent, an interesting experiment that i enjoyed tasting.

Bloody nice bitter to mate!

cheers


----------



## Tony (26/7/08)

Yes im brewing and drinking  Its saturday night........ my night to do these things.

Seeing as keiths Stout was brewed a long long time ago in a galazy far far away, i thought it would be my late night, cold garage, adding late hops to brew drink.

Black as the night, perfect dark tan head that doesnt really go away. The kind of head that leaves a moustach on your top lip.
Aroma is of an aged beer, faint but lurking with potential. Notes of deep smooth black malts and a hint of liquorish. 
Flavour is mellowed malt........ no hops, deep smooth and comforting, like a soft warm blanket on a cold night. Not too bitter, some sweetness comming through, and that liquorish tint again. ITs nice but intreeging.......... did you use some sort of caramel rye mate?

Edit: Or is it dark malt extract i sense?

Very Very nice stout mate.......... a pleasure to drink!

cheers


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (27/7/08)

Tony,

have you been taking some evening poetry classes at your local TAFE?

Love the superlatives. Keep them rollin' (they don't have to be about my beer - just keep them rollin')



Tony said:


> rye ?


Wash you mouth out.

Well that was my first reaction.

No. There ain't no rye. Nor crystal rye. No dark malt extract. Some roast, some carafa III, a little more english crystal alongside some good quality base malt (IMC ale). And a little bit of mistreatment pouring it from the tap.

Looking forward to reading more of your reviews Tony.

Cheers,

Keith


----------



## Tony (27/7/08)

No poetry classes mate  

Thought i would get a better bite on the extract line :lol: ...... next time!

And i picked up no hints of mistreatment, thats why i drank it strait away, as it was from the keg.

cheers.


----------



## pokolbinguy (28/7/08)

Alrighty so I finally got down to tasting my entry for this swap since bottling (#3). 

Unfortunatly the bottle I opened was over carbonated, and seeing I bulk primed it would seem that the others may be the same. So might be a matter of "bleeding" off the excess carbonation before drinking.

Seems a little green and mouthfeel is a little light.

Rather dissappointed but would like some feedbaclk anyway. I'll try and dig up my brewing notes but after upgrading computers since they have seemed to go walk abouts 

Now just to wait for the others to get cold.

Cheers, Pok


----------



## Weizguy (28/7/08)

A little off-topic, but do we have a *suggested serving temp for the smoked ale*?

Was planning to taste it tonight, and seeing that I got it at (but not in) the case swap...
Anyone?
I was gonna try for room temp (same as Schmick's Winter Warmer).

Anyone with a camera, please post to illustrate your tasting notes, or post in the "What's in the Glass" thread and link here.

Les


----------



## schooey (28/7/08)

Too late for pics, I drank mine last night... I think Keith's description of "The first mouthfull tastes like someone took a stick out of the bushfire and put it out in your glass" was pretty close... :lol:

Seriosly though, I served mine only slightly chilled, and there were a lot of complex flavours in there once the tastebuds got past the smokey, burnt, roasty flavours.


----------



## Weizguy (28/7/08)

Sounds exciting. I'll give it 10 min in the fridge and then "Zang"...drinking time. Right after the fish and chips, I s'pose.

Regarding the photos, I meant that to cover the entire gamut of swap beers.

Shall we officially censure a certain down-South HAG for non-attendance?


----------



## Offline (28/7/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> ...Shall we officially censure a certain down-South HAG for non-attendance?



Im most upset by the certain down-Southers non-attendance, as his contribution in the last HAG swap my favourite, I was keen to see if he could do better this time.


----------



## Tony (29/7/08)

Drank my bottle of smoked pale ale tonight.

I love smoked beers............. but........

I will have to agree with keiths opinion of it, that i was promptly told when asked........... "whats it like"

Those there know the response. 

No pictures, not worthy.

Report:
Amber, hazy from someone stiring it up while banging the cork back in by hitting it on the floor  thanks mate.
Aroma of mellowed aged hops, then a big smokey single malt whiskey like Bowmore or Laguvlin.
Flavour, initial mild malt, bugger all hops, some sweetness, quickly engulphed by bitterness and then blown away by peat smoke that stays for the duration.
Somewhat out of ballance and awkward. A bit thin and astringent.
Its a lot darker than the pale on tap........... i much prefered the one on tap too  Its Y.U.M!

Glad you didnt do this on purpose!

cheers


----------



## CjWealands (29/7/08)

Hey Gents,

Just a quick message; as I don't have much time to write being Keith's lackey/gopher/<insert whatever here>.

Thanks again to the guys I spoke to - and apologies for people I didn't introduce myself to! I wasn't being rude, probably better off that I remember a few names to faces rather than none at all. At the end of the day I'm going to be utterly f*cking confused with the use of usernames and real names!
*Sigh* 
Maybe another Braggot Grand Cru (23a - I think) might clear things up again. Like I wrote to Backyard Brewer the carb was slightly lower than expected but even without the expected effervescence it still smacked me in the face with flavours of bubblegum, slight vanilla & ....honey. I actually really liked it and would be perfect for the non beer drinking girlfriend to convert her to the dark side. Although I'm happy to be the only one to carry the beer gut in that relationship. 

I've also drank Keith's Stout over lunch with him; I'm no poet, linguist or enrolled into Cessnock Tafe like Tony has; but putting aside Keith's negativity regarding the Stout it has high drinkablility. It was asked "how would this beer be better"? I came out with an ordinary answer but in retrospect and for anyone that hasn't opened it. Pour it into a pint on one of these cold winter nights a couple of beers in, have the fire going and get a nice dark bitter chocolate dessert to complement this milky chocolate, smooth bitterness that this Stout has to offer.

Anyway boys I better get back to polishing fermenters and mash tuns.

All the best

Craig


----------



## Tony (29/7/08)

CjWealands said:


> I'm no poet, linguist or enrolled into Cessnock Tafe like Tony has;



Ahhhhh cocky little bugger too

Keep it up and you may just fit in buggiebottom :lol:


----------



## Tony (30/7/08)

23b - over honeyed grand cru

Nice golden colour. Creamy smooth mouth feel, nice mediun carbonation, could have used more to lighten the beer a bit.
Sweet honey in the flavour, backed by fennels that are somewhat masked by the honey sweetness. Bitterness makes an aperence in the end and is short lived in the mouth.

A nice beer but a bit sweet. A bit more gas would have helped, not much, just a bit 

very nice clean well made beer non the less......... well done and thanks.

cheers


----------



## schooey (31/7/08)

23b - Over honeyed Grand Cru

On the back of Tony's review, I thought I better drink mine before the gas all disappeared. I wish I had of drunk it the day of the swap, would have been a different beer I reckon. Definitely the sweetness of the honey hits you up front, but its followed with a spiciness of cloves across the palate. A little less honey and if it was bottle conditioned, this would be a winner IMO.. Thanks Geoff!


----------



## grw74 (31/7/08)

Hi all

I agree with Craig, Tony and Schooey's opinion of 23b. it was bottled straight from keg without any priming so carbination did get a hell of a knock so please drink it RIGHT NOW. There is a pretty big hit of honey so you you might want to spread it on your toast for breakfast... (and put Kieths stout in your coffee cup as well. the wife will never know)

cheers

Geoff


----------



## Weizguy (31/7/08)

I polished off the smoked pale ale and thought that it was unusual, but quite pleasant.

The underlying style was there but well subdued by the peated malt.

Frankly, I'd be happy to drink more. I certainly got the hop flavour and aroma of the APA, but with the peaty nuance.

If I was going to give this beer a mark out of ten, it'd have to get about 7.5. Quite easy to drink, for me at least, and just a little over the top in peaty goodness.

Having said that, I'm a big fan of the peated malt specialty ale from the Protz and Wheeler Classic Euro beers book - Adelscott (which has been brewed by Stephen, who made the BoS Orval clone at the most recent Hunter comp).

Beerz. Now back to my APA yeast culture. Mmmm ,...Liberty hops.
23b going in the fridge now.


----------



## m_peve (1/8/08)

No 7 - Goatherder - Maibock

After a VERY VERY long week at work I thought that trying Scott's offering would be the perfect way to wind down.
I wasn't disappointed.
I poured most of the bottle into a pint glass and sat back to smell the crisp, clean malt aroma. Oh I love that smell!!!
It had a long lasting medium sized white head that laced the glass beautifully. 20 mins in and the head was still hanging around.
Dark golden in colour and crystal clear it begged to be drunk so I obliged.
The beginning of the first mouthful suggested significant malt flavours that lightened and lifted wonderfully as I swallowed to end in a light dry finish. 
Overall a clean and crisp tasting beer with a great balance between malt and hop flavours.
It was medium-bodied and gave only the barest perception of the 6.4% alcohol.
Treemendous!! 

Thanks
Scott


----------



## Tony (1/8/08)

I have Pok's beer in the fridge. I have been burping it every morning all week and its gassed down now. may try it on the weekend once the yeast settles back down.

For now i have ByB's 23a IPA.

Deep golden colour, clear, Well carbed..... almost over carbed. Dont pour it quick and its fine.

Big hoppy aroma of either Amreican or NZ hops.......... my guess is NZ hops but i have been wrong before.
light maltiness, nice medium body and big hoppiness in the mouth.
Very bitter, could have used a bit more malt IMO but nice all the same.
Slight carbonic bite from carbonation.

A clean, bitter, hoppy American style IPA. Well made beer!

cheers


----------



## m_peve (1/8/08)

No 11 - Nooch - Maibock

Pretty rushed tasting this one - (putting monster boy to bed).
Aroma contains notes of caramel or toffee (I can't get a bearing on it)
Medium thin head that disappeared fairly quickly. An extremely clear golden colour.
Now for the tasting. Medium bodied. Toasty Malt flavours quickly fill the mouth only to be slowly overtaken by flavour from the hops. A good balance has been achieved that seems (to me) to be slightly leaning toward the hops.
Alcohol well hidden and not noticeable at all.
Excellent brew!!

Tanks Nooch


----------



## m_peve (1/8/08)

23b - Backyard brewer - Over honeyed Grand Cru

Last one for the night. Will be lucky to get off the lounge after these 3 !!

Huge floral aroma, honey and the flowers that they come from. It brought back memories of trips to my Uncle's when I was a kid (lotsa flowers and home brew at his house).
Poured with a thin-medium head that dissipated quickly. Straw-gold in colour.

SWEEEETTT!!!! Oh boy!!

Honey is everywhere. It is the dominant flavour by a long way but hops are there to stop it from being sickly sweet. Cloves finish off the mouthful.

I haven't noticed the alcohol (maybe when I stand up :huh: ).

I agree with schooey in that (for my taste) it could use slightly less honey but nonetheless I have truly enjoyed this beer.

Thanks heaps Geoff


----------



## n00ch (2/8/08)

I haven't tried any of the swap beers yet but have just fridged a few to try tonight. 

I did try the smoked pale again after the swap last weekend and being a sucker for smoked beers I enjoyed it. I like the citrus hop aromas and flavours and once the smoke has died down a bit the underlying APA is a nice beer. Don't know how sessionable it is but I could have gone another quite easily.

Glad to hear you enjoyed the "not so Maibock" Peve. After the screw up of a brew day and use of less grain then intended but the same hopping rate I think it would be a more hop dominated beer, clearly not to style. I really hope that those caramel and toffee aromas aren't diacetyl  

I haven't tried it yet as its only been in the bottle a bit over a week and I really wouldn't recommend anyone else trying it in the next month. 

Cheers


----------



## goatherder (2/8/08)

12 - Trent's Bitter, split batch

Side by side tasting. Deep amber, verging on copper with an almost white tight knit head, sitting a finger width tall on top of the beer. Toffee like malt greets the nose along with some fruity esters, a little more prominent in the 1098 beer. I'm amazed by the difference the yeasts make in the flavour. The 1098 beer has a great hop flavour up front, followed by a short malty middle and a crisp, slightly thin finish. In contrast, the 1028 beer has much less emphasis on the hop flavour but the malt is bigger, sweeter and more rounded through the middle and into the finish. Both beers are extremely flavoursome and well made, excellent session beers. I think I prefer the 1028, it seems to fit my version of what a good bitter should be. The malt is rounder and more pronounced, the mouthfeel is fuller and there is a little extra sweetness. Was there a difference in FG between the two beers?

Top marks for splitting the batch Trent, a great exercise. I've learned a lot about what yeast can do to a beer thanks to this. And to cap it off the beers were tops. Thanks mate.


----------



## goatherder (2/8/08)

13 - Keith's Stout

Inky black, not even a hint of light can get through this beer. The tan head poured tall and stuck around. Rich chocolate pudding aromas with a hint of espresso. Sweet up front, rich chocolate and caramel malts through the middle with just a little booziness in the finish. The bitterness is restrained but there is enough to keep the big mouthfeel in check and balance out the finish. Great stout thanks Keith, just how I like them - loads of flavour and a shade on the sweet side. Perfect with the lamb curry I had for dinner. Cheers.


----------



## Tony (2/8/08)

ISnt it interesting hop people perceive things differently.

I found the ecact oposite from you mate........... i found the 1098 to be maltier and les hops and the 1028 to be a bigger hop fromt and crisper malt.

I too prefered teh 1028 beer though.

I know what yeast i will be getting for Bitter and Aissie ale duty next!

cheers

Christ they will pick this one to death........... not changing it though  Drinking 6+% Rauchbier on tap )


----------



## leeboy (3/8/08)

Just posting the beer list in this thread. If not for anyone else but for me so i can use it as a reference to know what beers to drink when. Just going to throw a few in the fridge now, so will be posting feedback over the next week.
Lee

1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Dunkel Weizenbock^2, Wyeast 3068, 6.3% abv, Bottled Mar 08, drink now
3. Pok - Bastardised Lager....other info unknown off the top of my head.
4. Peve - Coriander Porter - 6.3%, S-04
5. Leeboy - Munich Dunkel Wyeast Munich Lager yeast
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock. S-189, 6.4% abv. Bottled 22/6.
8. Les the Weizguy - Heller Weizenbock 9.8% ABV (Bottled 24/7/08 - I recommend 3-12 months b4 drinking) W3638
9. Tony - a hazy Belgian Trippel
10. Punter- Quaffing Pilsner WY2278 Czech Pils. (Bottled 25/7/08 so leave for a month)
11. nooch - Maibock, Wyeast 2487VSS Hella-Bock, 6.3% abv.
12. Trent - English Ordinary Bitter in stubbies, showcasing the same wort with 2 different yeasts - WY1028 and WY1098. No yeast farming available, I added a fresh slug of 1098 to each beer at priming. ready to drink.
13. Keith - Stout ~5.5%, Wyeast 1028 London Ale (Bottled 25.07.08, Kegged Oct. 07, Brewed Sept. 07). DRINK NOW.
14. Offline - Scottish Ale Export 80 Wyeast 1728 (Bottled 22.07.08 ~ 6% ABV)
15. Colin - Vienna Lager 5.5% ABV, S-189, Carbonated but still needs a month or so in the fridge before drinking.
17. Onescooter - Shwartzbier. (Ready to go)
21. Scotty
23. backyard brewer - Georgetown/India Pale Ale. High hopped for that long boat journey from the lounge to the fridge...
5.8% 60 IBU ish


----------



## onescooter (3/8/08)

Just to update my entry for information purposes.
1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Dunkel Weizenbock^2, Wyeast 3068, 6.3% abv, Bottled Mar 08, drink now
3. Pok - Bastardised Lager....other info unknown off the top of my head.
4. Peve - Coriander Porter - 6.3%, S-04
5. Leeboy - Munich Dunkel Wyeast Munich Lager yeast
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock. S-189, 6.4% abv. Bottled 22/6.
8. Les the Weizguy - Heller Weizenbock 9.8% ABV (Bottled 24/7/08 - I recommend 3-12 months b4 drinking) W3638
9. Tony - a hazy Belgian Trippel
10. Punter- Quaffing Pilsner WY2278 Czech Pils. (Bottled 25/7/08 so leave for a month)
11. nooch - Maibock, Wyeast 2487VSS Hella-Bock, 6.3% abv.
12. Trent - English Ordinary Bitter in stubbies, showcasing the same wort with 2 different yeasts - WY1028 and WY1098. No yeast farming available, I added a fresh slug of 1098 to each beer at priming. ready to drink.
13. Keith - Stout ~5.5%, Wyeast 1028 London Ale (Bottled 25.07.08, Kegged Oct. 07, Brewed Sept. 07). DRINK NOW.
14. Offline - Scottish Ale Export 80 Wyeast 1728 (Bottled 22.07.08 ~ 6% ABV)
15. Colin - Vienna Lager 5.5% ABV, S-189, Carbonated but still needs a month or so in the fridge before drinking.
17. Onescooter - Schwartzbier. (Bottled May 07, S189, 6.1%, Recipe from Brewing Classis Styles)
23. backyard brewer - Georgetown/India Pale Ale. High hopped for that long boat journey from the lounge to the fridge...
5.8% 60 IBU ish


----------



## onescooter (3/8/08)

Not really a wordsmith so my reviews will be very short.

Sorry n00ch but I too tried your beer before going back through the list and finding that I shouldn't have. Must say though that this was a fine beer. I really enjoyed the balance even if it was hoppier than you hoped for. Maibock is now on the top of my brewing list after this one.

Trent's bitter - The first mouthful of this beer took me back a few years, to a beer that I can't quite put my finger on. Would really love the recipe to try and get a handle on what it was. Nice bitter.

Keith's Stout - Damn fine. Everything I love in a stout was right there. Nice firm tan head. Beautiful roast flavours without being too harsh. Very drinkable.

BYB's IPA - I thought that the hopping for this one was spot on for me. I am not really an APA fan but for some reason have taken a liking to the IPA's. Would be happy to have lots more of these.

Cheers
Scott.


----------



## Tony (3/8/08)

Schooeys Dunkel Weizenbock

Was bottling in the cold garage so thought i would pour something to cheer things up.

Went and got my fav tall wheat glass as i was expecting good things.

I wasnt disapointed.

Mate you told me it tasted like B1 and B2 got run over by a steam roller. Thats how 3068 is. You got the yeast just right! Bananna......... Y.U.M. and a bit of clove to ballance it out.

You also said it was a bit dark. I disagree. I love the fact it is porter like colour but i cant really pick up any roast. Its smooth and drinkable.

Perhaps a bit light boddied for a bock but very very nice mate. I enjoyed it.

cheers


----------



## Trent (3/8/08)

Hey Guys
Great to hear that people are liking my bitters, I dont have the notes on them at the moment, but from memory, the recipe was something like 84% maris otter, 10% munich, 5% crystal 145EBC and about 1% chocolate. Started at 1036, about 40IBU. The FG's I may be a LITTLE off on, but if my memory serves me correctly, the 1098 finished at 1011, and the 1028 finished at 1009. I recall being surprised that in the last few different beers I have tried the 2 yeasts together, the 1028 has finished 2 or 3 points lower, yet tasted much fuller bodied than the 1098. Dont have much time on the net, so I will update my thread in a few days when i get back to canada, but currently in sarajevo. it is a beautiful city, infested with amazingly hot women, pretty cheap and there is a brewery in town that makes some very drinkable beers - a regular lager, a dark lager, an export lager and a premium lager. While not being earth shattering, they are all quite good, and I would much rather choose any of them over VB or Tooheys.
All the best (and I cant wait to get home and try all the swap beers!)
Trent


----------



## leeboy (5/8/08)

*13. Keith - Stout ~5.5%, Wyeast 1028 London Ale (Bottled 25.07.08, Kegged Oct. 07, Brewed Sept. 07). DRINK NOW*.

Pours a lovely black with ruby red highlights around the edges when coming out the bottle. Carbonation was perfect for this style and held the classic tan head of a homebrewers stout who just loves choc malt so throws in heaps more than they would commercially.

THick and creamy in mouth feel and big on chocolate, with some coffee in the background. Fairly well balanced with a little noticable alcohol warmth.

Went great with the roast dinner lastnight. Another Keith special in my opinion, enjoyed this one


----------



## Weizguy (5/8/08)

Backyard Brewer said:


> Hi all
> 
> I agree with Craig, Tony and Schooey's opinion of 23b. it was bottled straight from keg without any priming so carbination did get a hell of a knock so please drink it RIGHT NOW. There is a pretty big hit of honey so you you might want to spread it on your toast for breakfast... (and put Kieths stout in your coffee cup as well. the wife will never know)
> 
> ...


Tasted 23b on the weekend. I got an odd flavour up front and then lingering through the middle taste. I thought it was phenolic, but then thought it to eucalyptus (from the honey). Maybe it was a menthol flavour, but it was dominant.
The malt comes through in a big way at the end, but I couldn't taste the honey well when it was cold.

Anyway I left the bottle, with the lid on, but not sealed tight. When I sampled it again, warmish (room temp) and flattish and a slight oxidation, the odd flavour had cleared off, and I could taste the big hit of honey and malt. I got a little background flavour that reminded me of anise. I enjoyed this beer much better flat and warm (not really as room temp was about 8-10C), so be prepared to use that option if the flavour is too confronting when cold.

Cheers
Les


----------



## schooey (5/8/08)

6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale

When I drink a beer like this, it makes me wish I had already been through the BJCP tasting/learning course already. I can't wait until the next HAG one is put together, it might help me give a review to do a beer like this justice....

I left this one out in the garage to have it just slightly cooler than room temp at about 14 degrees. It poured a really deep copper almost dark amber colour, crystal clear with perfect carbonation and a good finger thickness of creamy light tan head. I could smell toffees and malty aromas mixed with a slight slight whiff of the alcohol hidden underneath. On first taste I thought maybe i had it a little cool for this beer and I left the glass on the bench for 20 mins or so. At the cooler temp the sweetness seemed to overpower the other complex flavours that would develop in this beer.

When I came back I was instantly glad that I had left to warm a little, big malty profile to back up the sweetness and bitterness coming through on the back of the tongue. Slight alcohol warmth is present, but still hidden well in a 7%+ beer, the balance between malt and hiops is great IMO, great flavours in there I'm not sure how to describe so I'll really appreciate reviews from the likes of Trent, Keith, Les et al so I can learn a little here..

Anyway, enough dribble from me, really great beer, Mick, very very enjoyable on a cool winter night. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## leeboy (5/8/08)

*2. Schooey - Dunkel Weizenbock^2, Wyeast 3068, 6.3% abv, Bottled Mar 08, drink now*

Pours very well, with a small head (which i like in darker beers), the lead lasted the distance and carbonation was fair.

Aroma is of truckloads of bannana's. Didn't really get much else in aroma, perhaps the esters were overpowering the melanoidans and rich bready character I was looking for also.

In the mouth was huge again on the bannanas with a lovely wheat backbone that held this one high up there. Taste of bannanas lingers long with a hint of that sweetness expected from using munich. Almost tastes like there is no pilsner malt in there which I like for this style. However this was gained at a compromise for colour. Much darker than to style and probably the darkest munich dunkelweizen I've had.

Very tasty, the light chocolate malt did brilliant to leave no roasty flavour which are unacceptable in a dunkelweizen. again though didn't get any of those carmel characters due to the bannana. This is definately a beer that I would be going back for a second of.

Very well made, what yeast did you use because crap I can still taste bannanas. Loved the beer and want more.
Lee


----------



## Tony (5/8/08)

Just received a phone call from a concerned swapper about my trippel

I went strait to the garage and cracked on off the shelf.

The 3787 was the last yeast to go through the starter flask with the dodgy rubber bung.

It seems the bug it held has decided to start on the trippel also.

It was clean with a smooth belgian flavour. Now that flavour lasts about 2 seconds and is masked by a spicy vinigar sourness thats developing.

Same bug that killed 46 liters of Maibock. It was great for a couple of weeks and hen went down hill

Try it if you like but i would recomend just putting the bottle in the bin, beer and all.

I here by remove myself from any future case swaps.

never again.

Sorry folks.

Never Ever Again!


----------



## Trent (7/8/08)

Tony
Sorry to hear that your beer is infected, I was looking forward to that. Do what I did, and turf out all yer flasks, stoppers, etc... and I now just make a starter and put a litre into a freshly emptied and sanitised water bottle (plastic), pitch my yeast pack in, and then throw in 500-750mL into my wort when the starter is at high krausen. I then let the remaining 300mL odd ferment out, decant the beer off the top, and then add another litre of starter on top of that yeast ready for my next beer. it means that ya have to do a few beers in a row that use the same yeast, but drastically reduces yer chance of infection, especially a persistent one.
I look forward to yuou being in the next case swap, as I am sure between the lot of us, we can work out a way to stop the infections for you.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Tony (7/8/08)

I found the culprit a little while back trent. It was in the rubber stopper on the flask. It went strait in the bin and i now use a fresh piece of tin foil over the top, replacing every time.

The beers are clean since i found that. fingers crossed.

I think that the belgian yeast was the last one to go through the starter before i found the problem.

Thanks for your help trent........... but i doubt i will do the swap thing again. This has really really upset me. see what happens i guess.

like i said folks............ sorry <_<  :angry:


----------



## goatherder (7/8/08)

Don't beat yourself up Tony. I just sent an infected beer to a comp. Not on purpose either.

It must be hard sending a bad beer to a swap but still some good can come from it. I really didn't know what an infected beer tasted like until I got an obvious one a few swaps back. The smell and taste of it burn into your mind so when you get a it yourself (like I did a while back) it sticks out like dogs balls. I found it a good learning experience in past swaps so perhaps some of the other swappers might benefit.

And don't think about staying out of the next hag swap. Your beers are way too good.


----------



## goatherder (7/8/08)

4 - Peve's Coriander Porter

Very dark brown, a touch hazy and a thin off white head which stuck around to the end of the glass. Complex nose with esters and spice. As it warms up the coriander starts to stand out. It's subtle and really suits the style. The flavour is good and malty with some choc malt notes right through the finish. The coriander makes an appearance but again it is very subtle and not out of place. The beer is on the sweet side with the bitterness and some dryness from the dark malts helping to keep the balance. A really enjoyable beer Pete - one of those ones which keep you thinking as you drink it. I found it hard to put the glass down. Cheers mate.


----------



## leeboy (8/8/08)

*12. Trent - English Ordinary Bitter in stubbies, showcasing the same wort with 2 different yeasts - WY1028 and WY1098*.

Had the 1028 first followed by the 1098 with only a small side by side comparison. Both very well crafted beers with great clarity and as far as beers to style. These fit perfectly IMO. Colour perfectly copper, carbonation great, slighly bitter as they should but not overwhelmingly. Can still taste the malts coming through. Not to much residual sweetness in there but enough to hold it.

As far as the comparison goes I prefered the 1098. I think that the 1028 left a little slight chalky grain taste where the 1098 was smooth as silk. Had to really sit and think about that comparison and it was a great experience. Thanks heaps for sharing trent two great beers and in my opinion 1098 beat 1028 by a nose.


----------



## goatherder (8/8/08)

17 - Onescooter's Schwarzbier

Very dark brown and opaque, not quite black with some minor amber highlights when held up to the light. The tan head pours with course bubbles and settles back to a fine covering which provides some lacing. The aroma has a dominant fruit aroma, pushing the hops and malt into the background. I'm going to take a stab and say it's acetaldehyde. The fruitiness is apparent in the flavour too, unfortunately distracting from the great malt profile underneath. The bitterness is bang on, well supporting the big round malt flavours. The finish is crisp and dry, perfect for style. The carbonation is just a little high for my liking - the bubbles lending a coarseness which is accentuating the fruity effect. You mentioned you used S-189 - how big was your batch size, how much yeast did you pitch and how long did you leave the beer on the primary yeast cake? I'm really curious as to what went on because this beer has the potential to be an absolute blinder. Cheers Onescooter.


23b Backyard Brewer's Grand Cru

Pale like a pils, a touch of haze and a wispy yet persistant white head. Ginger beer on the nose. Seriously, it must be one too many for me tonight because all I can smell in this beer is ginger beer. It's malty sweet up front and right through the middle but the bitterness rises up crisply to balance things out, leaving the finish slightly balanced towards the hops. The big full mouthfeel manages to not be cloying so this is a beer I can keep sipping. For the size of it there isn't a hint of booziness. Dangerous... Great drinking Geoff, thanks for putting in the effort of bottling the extra beer for us. This one might see me out for tonight.


----------



## onescooter (8/8/08)

Cracked a bottle of the schwartz and i agree with goatherder on all points. Slight fruity note which i wasn't sure was just me or not. Have had the same sort of flavour in quite a few beers but was unsure what the cause was, have since changed a few processes and am waiting to see if changes the profile. Carbonation also is a bit higher than I was hoping for. 
For a 23 litre batch I used 2 packs of re-hydrated yeast, but I can't say whether or not the aeration was adequate.
I am completely open for advice as this is why I got involved in the swap.
Cheers
Scott.


----------



## goatherder (9/8/08)

The last time I had acetaldehyde in one of my brews it was because I took the beer off the primary too early. How long did you ferment for?


----------



## onescooter (9/8/08)

From memory I think that it was on the yeast for around 3 weeks.


----------



## leeboy (9/8/08)

was just working out what beers to throw in the fridge next. noticed your beer Onescooter, is it really bottled May 07? My beers never last that long!!!


----------



## Tony (9/8/08)

3. Pokolbinguy's beer.

I have had this cold for over a week now, cracking the cap and letting some gas out. Im glad i did because it was a great beer. 

I was bust racking beers thisarvo and found the bottle in the bottom of a freezer with a cc'ing oktoberfest.

I cracked it and the his was normal so i poured it in the glass. 

Clear as....... clean refreshing beer. Citrus and spice in both aroma and flavour, wonderfull deep gold colour.

Very refreshing with bitterness lasting into the fisish, just how i like them.

This would be a great summer quaffer, well made and enjoyable to boot.

Question......... excuse my ignorance and im sure you have posted it but was it extract or Grain? I loved it either way. I usually taste the extract in a beer but not with this one.

cheers and thanks.


----------



## pokolbinguy (9/8/08)

Tony said:


> 3. Pokolbinguy's beer.
> 
> Question......... excuse my ignorance and im sure you have posted it but was it extract or Grain? I loved it either way. I usually taste the extract in a beer but not with this one.
> 
> cheers and thanks.



It was indeed an extract beer. Glad to hear you liked it, I was rather sceptic. Would love to hear others feedback.

Pok


----------



## onescooter (9/8/08)

Sorry, was bottled May 08. Secretary must have transcribed me incorrectly.


----------



## n00ch (10/8/08)

Well finally got around to starting the case beers. First off was onescooter's Schwarzbier.

Pours a very dark brown colour with a large persistent off white head. Lovely toffee aroma with some background roast, it might be because its a bit cold or that my nose it's too great at the moment but I don't get the fruitiness/acetaldehyde. Moderate malt flavour balanced nicely with the roast and the medium bitterness. Lingering dry finish spot on for style. Light to medium bodied with a carbonation probably at the top end for the style.

All in all a really well made beer mate, cheers. Makes me think I really have to brew a schwarzbier again....


----------



## leeboy (11/8/08)

*11. nooch - Maibock, Wyeast 2487VSS Hella-Bock, 6.3% abv*.
Nice drinking beer. I assume it is the same one that was shared at the swap day. really rated it up there. Drank it first up and noted a slight almost candy sugar sweetness in the back of the mouth. Other than that it was a really well presented beer. Great colour and carbonation. Aroma of malt and handling the strenght brilliantly with no boozy sort of aftertones that some beers that aren't as balanced as well might show. This beer I thought was exceptional and would be interested to hear if anyone else gets a sweet candy like back of mouth flavour?

Only other this is if this is your mash paddle entry maybe filter it a bit. Mine had what looks like hop matter in suspension. Didn't affect taste/flavour or anything just asthetic.

Great beer. Am looking forward to the second bottle of it that we swapped. Gotta love left overs.


----------



## leeboy (11/8/08)

*23. backyard brewer - Georgetown/India Pale Ale*.

Mmmm hops. This beer was a cracker, i was expecting a traditional english IPA from the beer list, but must admit I was just as happy with this beer. Had the light colour of modern AIPA's that really showcase the fresh hops. This beer was carbonated perfectly if anything slightly high and held a great head which laced my glass impecably. Great balance of malt and hops for style. Enough malt to give this beer a bit of kick and not just be an onslaught of hops. Great bitterness with a lovely flavour and aroma kick of delicate hops. Super clear beer that you can tell has been in the bottle a while. Fantastic and as previously mentioned I was expecting an english style IPA with more coloured malts/crystal but was not disappointed with how this tasted one bit. Great balance and a great beer that I would definately go back for. Beats the crap out of Squires IPA.


----------



## leeboy (13/8/08)

*9. Tony - a hazy Belgian Trippel*

Well I cracked this today on the off chance it might not be infected as previously posted and....

MINE DEFINTELY WAS NOT!!!!

So before you all go throwing your bottles I and I'm sure tony would want you to at least try this or smell it before putting it to your lips

Mine had no lambic flavours/ no acidity/vinegar flavours and no crazy phenols going on whatsoever

Instead I got a quiet well rounded trippel. It was great on the palate went down smooth, as all low hopped trippels shound and a tiny bit of citrus and corriander in the background. I really enjoyed this one and would definatley like to point out to everyone to try this before throwing it. It was quite nice. Not up to chimay standards but definatley a well balanced big beer that left you wanting more.

Thanks tony


----------



## leeboy (13/8/08)

*BACKYARD BREWER OVER-HONEYED Grand Cru *

THis one was a nice beer. Didn't taste nearly as much honey as I was expecting from the "over honeyed" title. Was quite nice and in my opinion got better as it warmed.
Had a very strong but deliacate malt backbone with cabonation a little on the low side. Enough in it to lace the glass slightly but would of loved this one with a bigger more traditional euro head on it.

Rich nourishing malt sweetness that shone through much more than the honey and was matched well with what tasted about 30IBU. Managed to show not hot/spicy alcohol charater but a nice marrage of soft both peppers and spices

Great beer, more carbonation would of made this beer really really stand out. Thanks!!


----------



## leeboy (13/8/08)

*7. goatherder - Maibock. S-189, 6.4% abv. Bottled 22/6*

Another well crafted maibock. This one was a little cleaner and a little more subtle. Poured well with a great carbonation. Tight white head which painted lace on my glass on the way down well. Slighly more noble hop presence on the nose than I was expecting but drank amazingly smooth with very slight hop character (to style). Overall constructive feedback is maybe too much aroma/flavour hop, which i wouldn't expect any to be thrown in after 60mins for this style. Was there a good vigourous boil? or were there late addiitions?

This beer has sooo much going for it. Fantastic malt balance of being not to lagery but still not totally malt dominated. Still a beer to drink in volume but much more interesting than the pils/marzens/kolsch of german summer.

Top notch Goatherder, sorry if my comments on aroma and flavour are off base. Would be interested to hear your and other thoughts


----------



## leeboy (13/8/08)

*5. Leeboy - Munich Dunkel* 

Yes this is my own beer, big criticism straight up is carbonation, however I only bottled it a couple of days before the swap so its got a bit to go.
Poured a nice ruby brown which in volume darkens to a transparent black with red/brown highlights.

In mouth feel is of toast and biscuity malts with gentle choc flavours. Overall I'm fairly happy with this one. Super clean and drinkable. 

Would really like someone else to drink it soon because I've brewed another since with one change unmentioned in this post so far (deliberately to hear what other palates think) but would like to put down another really soon after more feedback for comp season

Lee


----------



## Weizguy (13/8/08)

I tasted Keith's Stout, and may I say that it was quite satisfying. Surprisingly so.
I had forgotten that Keith could make decent homebrew, as a significant portion of his time is now devoted to his commercial practice of the brewing art.

Anyway..., the beer: Dark and quite opaque, with a thin tan head.
The aromas: swirled with a hand help on top of the dimpled half-pint glass, and then released to the nostrils. Initially, I smell alcohol and significant higher alcohols. That quietly segues to reveal fruity esters and some hop aroma, fading to reveal the underlying and underpinning aroma of roasty malt, espresso coffee and dark chocolate. Superb aroma combo on that finish. At the bottom of the glass, I can smell the malt aroma of Maris, if I'm not mistaken (and I probably am).
Flavour: roasty choc and dark fruit, with detectable alcohol. The roastiness masks the malt for me and there is some delay before the bitterness cuts in to remind me that this is a beer and not a grout (unhopped, like the one made by Goulburn brewery, IIRC).
Mouthfeel: medium-thin, yet silky/oily with some drying astringency in almost undetectable amounts. I got through half the beer before I noticed it.
Overall impression: A number of minor flaws does not detract from the enjoyable experience of this fine dark ale. I really admired the drinkability, and especially the roast/coffee/choc experience, and the balance of hops to the spectrum of other flavours. A sign of a good beer is the invitation to come back for another sip/swallow/guzzle, and this beer has it in spades. Great beer for a Winter night in front of the fire (no fire tonight, though). I wish I had more, but it's time to move on to another beer.

BTW, this beer was consumed after 10 minutes in my freezer, which was too cold, then allowed to warm to room temp, which was a bit too warm. Maybe 3-5 min in the freezer would be best, as room temp revealed a number of hidden flavours and aromas which did not do justice to the quaffability factor.

Les


----------



## goatherder (14/8/08)

Cheers for the review Lee, great feedback.

On the hops, I hopped it to a total of 27 IBUs with 10 IBUs of Southern Cross and the remainder with HalMit plugs, all at 60min. Being very low alpha I used 4 plugs in the 29l batch, probably explaining while there is some hop character in the beer. It was intending to get a bit of hoppiness from the 60min plugs, I just hope it's not over the top for the style.


----------



## m_peve (14/8/08)

No 5 - Leeboy - Munich Dunkel
As requested, a quick review (so you can brew again) but a bit short because I'm flat out at the moment.

A thin head that disappeared after a short period. Probably a result of not long enough in the bottle as you said.
Sweet malts on the nose with some toffee in there for good measure. A very faint hint of sourness there somewhere though I have had the flu so my senses are somewhat blunted/bruised.
Deep, very dark copper in colour. It seems quite clear though a little hard to tell in the glass I have.
Bready flavours dominate the tongue on initial tasting whilst malt dominates the rest of the mouthful. A very very slight sourness seemed to be present at the back of the first mouthful but disappeared quickly.
Bitterness is low but cuts through the sweetness enough to avoid the cloying sensation in some malty beers. Hop flavour is noticeable but appropriately subdued in the medium dry finish. 
Medium bodied and a great drink, I've enjoyed this beer greatly. 
A well balanced and a good session beer. I could easily drink more.
Thanks Leeboy

Pete


----------



## goatherder (16/8/08)

2 - Schooey's Dunkel Weizenbock

A great excuse to wash the dust of my wheaty glass. This baby pours as black as a stout, a little light peaking through showing off the amber highlights. The head stands tall, tan in colour. Great aroma profile, a little banana and pineapple with sweet dark toffee and some roast. The flavour reflects the aroma with the addition of some wheat tartness. The body is soft and full yet finishes magically dry. Everything is in balance, the esters, the dark malts, the bitterness, the body. It mightn't be quite to style but it is a really tasty and drinkable beer. Top marks thanks Schooey, much enjoyed.


----------



## schooey (16/8/08)

Wow... Thanks for all the kind feedback, fellas. I wasn't too sure how this one would go, I knew it was pretty dark, but I was more worried about the big banana in it. Anyway, glad it's being enjoyed...


----------



## schooey (16/8/08)

*23. Backyard Brewer - Georgetown/India Pale Ale. High hopped for that long boat journey from the lounge to the fridge*

On the back of previous reviews I chilled this one slowly in the fridge and I put a bulgy shouldered pint glass in the freezer at lunch time just for the occasion. It poured incredibly clear, big white foamy head of medium bubble size, perhaps a little lighter in colour than your standard IPA, but close. Slightly active carbonation, but not overly and i don't think out of style. Aroma at first was hops, latish aditions I guess. Then the malt profile comes through and it makes you want to just pick it up and take a great big mouthfull. First taste is a freight train of clean, citrussy hops, cascade or chinook perhaps? maybe some saaz in there? I'd really love to know... then the malt comes through an balances it out, fantastic....

I'm with Lee on this one, I'd drink this any day over the JS IPA. Great job Geoff, very very enjoyable beer, thanks!


----------



## Tony (16/8/08)

1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)

I was interested to try this one. I just pollished off a keg of 80/- and just bottled a batch ot 70/-. Having never really tried a genuine scottish ale i was basicly brewing to the BJCP guidelines.

I cracked a bottle of my 70/- this arvo and was quite impressed with it.

I cracked Loftboys beer afterwards and it was almost exactly the same! Slightly lighter colour and a bit sweeter (i only had US-05 and its a bit dry) So i must be on the right track.

I loved it. It was crystal clear, nice carb level, clean, sweet but light and easy to drink. I enjoyed every drop.

I would be very interested to see the recipe for this one.

cheers


----------



## loftboy (17/8/08)

Tony said:


> 1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
> 
> I was interested to try this one. I just pollished off a keg of 80/- and just bottled a batch ot 70/-. Having never really tried a genuine scottish ale i was basicly brewing to the BJCP guidelines.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback Tony - very happy that it came anywhere near yours. My 80/- also used US-05 & FG ended up at 1.013 (4.4% ABV) after 2 weeks in the fermenter.

David.

Recipe as follows;


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 11 - Fat Bastard Ale
Brewer: Loftboy
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Scottish Export 80/-
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 29.00 L 
Boil Size: 42.50 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 26.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 15.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 82.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU  
4.30 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett) (5.0 EBC) Grain 80.37 % 
0.45 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (90.0 EBC) Grain 8.41 % 
0.20 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (60.0 EBC) Grain 3.74 % 
0.20 kg Munich Malt (20.0 EBC) Grain 3.74 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt - Australian Grain (600.0 EBC) Grain 1.87 % 
0.10 kg Crystal Extra Dark - 120L (Crisp) (350.0 EBC) Grain 1.87 % 
28.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (60 min) Hops 13.9 IBU 
5.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (30 min) Hops 1.3 IBU 
1.00 items Immersion Chiller (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.35 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 16.60 L of water at 78.7 C 70.0 C 


Notes:
------
Based on Jamil Z Recipe. Page 125-126 Brewing Classic Styles. The original grainbill had Honey Malt, but this is not available locally & melanoidin has been subsituted. Pale/light crystal malt was out of stock @ MHB, so Caramunich I has been used instead.


----------



## grw74 (17/8/08)

Thanks for the comments guys. Here's the lowdown.

Georgetown Pale Ale
60ltr Batch

7.2kg Joe White Pale malt 45%
4.8kg Weyermann Pale Wheat 30%
2.0kg Wyermannn Caramunich I 12.5%
2.0kg Joe White Light Munich 12.5%
Mash at 66C for 60min

65g US Amarillo(8.9%) 75min
51g US Amarillo(8.9%) 10min
51g US Amarillo(8.9%) 5min
51g US Amarillo(8.9%) 20min (steep)

Crash Chill

OG 1.056
FG 1.012

Primary 8 Days then split batch straight to keg and bottle.
Keg ended up 5.7%ABV force carbonated
Bottles at 5.8%ABV after priming

Cheers to all


----------



## Weizguy (17/8/08)

Just tucking into the other half bottle of my Double "D" .
Has anyone saved theirs?
It seems better after sitting out for a day with the lid loosened.
Served at room temp, I get a lot of fusels. I think that's out of style.
Yours will be good if stored in the fridge.
The colour is caramel mudcake.
Too much fusel in the flavour, but that rounds out to a slick, bready, Munich-y, delight.
But is it worth going back for?
I say yes, but that's my penance for not drinking it before now.
You should drink at least one of your mistake beers. It may be nasty, but it shouldn't "pizen" you, unless it's coliform. Then you're a grubby individual who needs to learn hygiene.
But I digress, and I will probably will again. hahahahahahaha!
Seth out


----------



## Tony (17/8/08)

I did drink mine mate, but im a bit torn on how long to keep your latest effort.

Being a wheat beer in essence im not sure if i should crack it now or leave it till xmas

My gut is saying xmas 

And i wont pick on your rare grama slipup there either 

cheers


----------



## leeboy (18/8/08)

*14. Offline - Scottish Ale Export 80 Wyeast 1728* 

Poured fantastic with a whispy white head that managed to stay strong to the end. Smelt of home baked biscuits and toasts. No smoky aromas percieved. Colour was dark for style but acceptable and was subsequently harder to tell clarity due to colour being a little dark for style. These beers are usually fermented for a long time compared to most ales and subsequently have brilliant clarity. This one IMHO could be lighter to better showcase that.

Flavour was fantastically dry and clean. Really well fermented beer that would definately be a sessionable dark. Leaves tooheys old behind, and i really don't mind a good old.

Hops are present but well balanced to really display the great clean malt body that isn't tainted by grainy chalky quick fermented flavours. 

This beer lacks the smoke character i expect from a 80 shilling but is not necessary. 
Lovely well crafted beer. Thanks offline very well balanced beer


----------



## leeboy (18/8/08)

*15. Colin - Vienna Lager 5.5% ABV, S-189*

Who loves fresh baked crusty bread rolls. If you like them you will like this beer. Still not quite carbed up to spec but there was a disclamer on this one I broke, but just felt like a good lager.

This beer poured and spritzed into a nice head that dissipated quick to a thin lining which by half way turned to nothing. This will definately improve by late August as Colin alreay has mentioned. On the nose picked up no hoppy characters at all just a big basket of breadrolls. What a lovely malt profile this beer has in the nose. Those German malts are well represented here. Perhaps even some munich to accompany the vienna in this one??

Colour of this one was great and clarity to match. Hard really to fault this beer to be honest. I think it is well made and from my limited experience with vienna lagers seems very appropriate, if I had to try and pick a issue it would be the residual sweetness after swallow. Will be interesting to see what other peoples perceptions on this are. 

If this were my beer and I were trying to improve it for a comp etc. I would try pitching more yeast. I'm a big fan of doubling my ale cell pitches for german lagers particularly.

Very nice.
Thanks Colin. Another well made beer. I enjoyed your Irish red last time and this was just as impressive.
Lee


----------



## leeboy (18/8/08)

*3. Pok - Bastardised Lager*

Firstly as disclaimer, definately shouldn't of drank this beer on the back of colins Vienna Lager. Sorry Pok my desciption for perhaps some of the delicate flavours may be a little amiss.

Poured a very clear beer that was slightly overcarbed for me. Settled well after a slow pour and help a head that didn't shift. Bubbles raged furiously in the beer so I sat it on the bench for a while to let it chill.

Came back to what was still a very impressive clear lager. Picked up a subtle grassy citrus character which I enjoyed and would of liked to experience on a clean palate. Should of had some water between these two beers.

This beer was a darker colour than I was expecting from the description "bastardised lager" but was plesantly surprised. can't pick the malt there though obviously a huge backbone of pils but there is a darker malt that to me wasnt' muncih.vienna or carapils so I'd love to hear back from you.

For a lager this beer had a lot of hop characer and left a great back of mouth feel. Not really a beer that would fit a style at all but one that I would probably drink.
fairly well made and pleasent
lee


----------



## leeboy (20/8/08)

*17. Onescooter - Shwartzbier*

This beer poured a big creamy tan head that persisted throughout the pint + top up. Perhaps carbonation was a little on the heavy side. I do prefer my darks a bit less effervesent but thats probably just a personal thing.

Got a big nose full of fruity esters when I smelt this one with background coffee bean aromas. Very gentle but noticable biscuity maltiness that is often from muncih in there also.

THis beer was probably slightly dark for style as i struggled to get any nice ruby/amber garnets when held to light.

The hops in the beer provided a nice bitterness which when combined with the bitter coffee falvour meant this beer truely was bittered to style very well.

Noticed a lot of fruity flavours in the mouth which I couldn't put my finger on where they might of come from other than perhaps a ferment that wasn't consistant btw 8-12. Tasted perhaps like it had hit some warmer temps during rapid fermentation. 

I really enjoyed this beer and if it were a little less fruity would of LOVED this beer. Really appreciated the bitter coffee and hops in it, perhaps with a little less fruit on the nose and flavour might of discovered some delicate chocolate flavour in there also.

Good beer Onescooter, I'd be interested to hear about your ferment regime for this one.
Lee


----------



## Tony (20/8/08)

17. Onescooter - Shwartzbier

Tried this beer a few nights ago.

The fruitiness in it was a bit off putting to me.

Im wondering if its fruit or something else. It wasnt unplesant, but very destracting from the beer.

From all reports on the S-189 its clean up to 20 deg so dont know what happened.

It was a well made beer, A little dark, a little over carbed but well made all the same.

I just couldnt get past "that" flavour. 

It really tastes like it was fermented really hot.......... not a bad infected flavor. I also thought the bitterness was a bit low (for me) but other than that the beer was nice. I did finnish it. HEld a great head, body was perfect.

if you can get that clean crisp lager character in the beer it will be great!

cheers


----------



## m_peve (21/8/08)

No 3 - Pok - Bastardised lager - 
From notes I took a couple of weeks ago (and just found again) so am trying to remember what I was thinking at the time.

Poured a with a large frosty head and continued to bubble in the bottle stirring up the yeast, and ensuring my second glass was murky indeed compared to the first which was a crystal clear golden-amber colour.
A light hop aroma (American???) 
Thin bodied, as it should be, with a slightly dextrinous (I think that's the word I'm after) taste. 
A medium dry finish that suited the style.
A great beer for a hot day (or even a cold one for that matter).
Thanks Pok

Pete


----------



## m_peve (21/8/08)

No 2 - Schooey Dunkel Weizenbock

Once again from notes so pretty abbreviated...apologies!!
A medium head that disspated after a couple of minutes
Very dark brown to black in colour with a hint of red when held to the light.
Lotsa Banana and perhaps some clove in the aroma
A medium body with creamy mouthfeel.
Fruity taste that reminds me of making of Banana esters in Chemistry at school.Some clove. Acidity, sourness and alcohol are noticeable.
A medium dry finish that I found very refreshing.
An excellent well-made beer.
Thanks Schooey

Pete


----------



## m_peve (21/8/08)

17. - Onescooter - Schwarzbier
Once again apologies for brevity.

Medium thin head that disappeared very quickly. May have been the glass
Definitely schwarz in colour.
A slight burnt toffee aroma with caramel sweetness.
Medium body - strong bite on the tongue - like the first mouthful of coke ??
Rich malt , toffee and dark caramel flavours - some roastiness in the background
A sweet finish was the final touch in a very enjoyable drop.
Thanks Onescooter

Pete


----------



## goatherder (21/8/08)

I'd love for our BJCP qualified participants to comment on Onescooter's beer. My vote is acetaldehyde.


----------



## Weizguy (21/8/08)

goatherder said:


> I'd love for our BJCP qualified participants to comment on Onescooter's beer. My vote is acetaldehyde.


Scott,

I'll pop my #17 in the fridge (and no, that's not a euphemism) tonight and have a taste tomorrow.

IIRC, Trent has a good schnoz for the acetaldehyde. Better than me, especially coz I'm a bit flu'd up/ head cold-y at the moment. Keith, how's your appreciation for green apples?

For anyone that wants to attempt the weizenbock, I'm drinking one now. It holds a thin, dense head. Oh, and I tipped the yeast in too. The aroma is still quite big/hoppy/estery, and the bitterness is fairly balanced: considering that this is a big beer. Much more like an Imperial Hefeweizen. The beer has a big (maybe really big) body and very weizen-like flavour.
Too easy to drink, scarily so, and the alcohol is quite unapparent. Like a Schneider on 'roids.
So, if that appeals to you, chill it now and hook in. My beer was only a stubbie and got half an hour in the freezer.

As for me, I think that I shall taste one stubbie each week, as this will probably not age out like other strong ales, due to the lack of longevity of the weizen yeast. Opinions anyone?


----------



## onescooter (21/8/08)

Just a quick note on my process.
My fermentation schedule for the schwarz was to chill to 12 degrees and pitch rehydrated yeast. Adjust fridge temp to maintain 12 once fermentation has started. Ramp up temp for the last few points for a couple of days, then cool slowly to 1 degree. Temperature measurements are by stick on little guage.
It should be noted that I don't have a tap on my kettle and have to siphon the cooled wort into the fermentor. Up until recently I was starting the siphon by sucking on the hose, and didn't click that this could potentially lead to issues. This process has now been updated but may have contributed off flavours to the schwarz.
Hope this helps in sorting out my problems.
Cheers
Scott.


----------



## Weizguy (22/8/08)

G'day Scott,

Siphoning by mouth may introduce bacteria. Notably, the mouth is full of lactobacillus. No-one has said that your beer is sour though, so I wouldn't worry about that for the previous beers you made with that technique.

Acetaldehyde is a sign of a young immature beer, maybe not lagered long enough or a signature of the Wyeast 2007 yeast (American Bud). Does that sound like it might apply?


----------



## shmick (22/8/08)

G'day All

I had a little trouble pinning down the fruity notes in Onescooter's Schwarzbier also.

I got a kind of red wine /dark fruit type effect. A very slight tannin balanced with caramel/dark grain maybe?
Still drinkable but a little unexpected. :chug: 

ps can we blame the PET bottle???


----------



## onescooter (22/8/08)

I have never used Wyeast 2007 ( but handy to know for future reference.) Possibly young beer. As mentioned before, cold conditioned for 1 week before bottling. Was under the impression that after 3 weeks in the fermentor that autolysis may be an issue. Mind you I have tasted this flavour in ales before after a long time in the keg, so It doesn't clear up. I thought that it may be just a character of an ingerdient that I was using. 
Cheers
Scott.


----------



## goatherder (22/8/08)

15 - Colin's Vienna Lager

Lovely deep amber colour with just the slightest touch of haze. It poured with a tall white head which lasted to the bottom of the glass. Very clean aroma, noble hops out front and some background malt. In the mouth there is sweetness up front with a quick comeback from the hops, both bitterness and some great flavour. A wonderful maltiness rises up and dominates through the finish. There is a degree of sweetness through the beer but the bitterness and carbonation help it to finish crisply. Great beer thanks Colin, very clean and well made, excellent balance between malt and hops and almost bang on the style guidelines. Cheers.


----------



## Offline (22/8/08)

9. Tony - a hazy Belgian Trippel

Just thought Id post
No infection in the one I received, or if there was and you have 50litres of it that you want to tip out call me first


----------



## Tony (22/8/08)

I tried another one myself the other night and really enjoyed it. I will have to retract the infected call.

Juat after the amount of beer i have chucked out latly and people ringing me up saying its a bit funky.......... i had a melt down i guess.

What were your thought on it mate?

Im going to brew another one soon, im keen for feedback on it.

cheers


----------



## Punter (25/8/08)

Just got a message from offline about my beer.
Its completely flat  . I cracked one I have at home and yep, flat as a tack, not even a hint of a bubble :angry: 
Sorry about this guys, it was only lagering for 3 weeks and I thought there would be heaps of yeast for carbing.
Maybe push this one to the back and wait for summer. Hopefully it will carb by then.

I have been a bit crook lately, so I havn't tried anyones beers yet.
Cheers, Duane.


----------



## schooey (25/8/08)

Mine was flat too, Punter. I tried it last night, tasted like it would have been a great beer too


----------



## m_peve (25/8/08)

Done - 23a - Backyard brewer - Georgetown IPA

I took this from a fridge (thats probably a little cold at the moment) and poured a glass to allow it to warm up whilst I finished off a cleanup job.
Ooops!! When I returned, the bottle had continued effervescing excitedly and it stood in a small puddle of brew. Anyway, back to the beer.
The head was very large and fluffy and sat of top of a very clear dark-gold ale. Beautiful.
I do like American hops (Amarillo is my favourite) so I wasn't disappointed when, after it warmed a little, I smelt the telltale citrus notes.
The hops continue on into the taste providing a high bitterness that blends well with the citrus floral flavours. Having said this, malt is still present and detectable which balances out the hops well and stops the finsh which is quite dry from being overly so.
A medium bodied beer that is VERY moreish!!!!
Oh I wish I had more!!! :huh: 
Thanks Geoff

Pete


----------



## m_peve (25/8/08)

No 13 - Keith's Stout

More notes that I've re-located so no long-winded prose (Sorry Keith - I know you like the more verbose form)  

Poured thick and dark into the pint glass. Ahhh!!!
Medium Brown head that lasted long into the glass
VERY black!!
Roast notes - a whiff of coffee.
Some bitterness with the dark grains detectable. slight chocolate flavour
A slightly dry finish with perhaps some sweetness at the very end.
On the full side of medium bodied closer to full Very smooth!!
Really well balanced!!

Suffice to say that I really enjoyed this beer Keith.
Thanks heaps!!

Pete


----------



## Offline (26/8/08)

Tony said:


> What were your thought on it mate?



It was a great Belgian style beer, I would be keen to make this myself. I could not put my finger on which label of Belgian triple it reminded me of, but it was very close to one I have tried before. Sorry but I cant be much more help then that.


----------



## m_peve (27/8/08)

No 15 - Colin - Vienna Lager

A lot of malt in the nose with the faintest whiff of Raspberry?? (something weird happening in my head I'm sure)
Creamy tightly packed head over very clear amber coloured beer.
Very complex malt flavours upfront with some punchy hop bitterness to finish off
I thought I picked up a hint of alcohol taste and warming.
Terrific beer as always. Thanks Colin.

Pete


----------



## m_peve (27/8/08)

6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale

From notes again...

YUM YUM!!!
Malt dominates the aroma.
Wonderful balance between malt sweetness, hop bitterness and alcohol.
Noticeable but not overpowering alcohol.
Medium body
Dry finish
May have troubles getting back up off the lounge.

VERY VERY NICE!!

Tanks Shmick

Pete


----------



## m_peve (27/8/08)

No 1 - Loftboy

Yep - notes again.. but I'm up to date now. :unsure: 

Poured with a thin head that dissipated reasonably quickly though some lacing occured on the side of the glass.
Dark amber in colour. Very clear.
Low aroma level. Some 'earthiness' noticeable.
somewhat sweet malty flavours. low bitterness that balances well the malt that is not overpowering.
Smooth and rounded with medium mouthfeel.
Great session beer. Thanks Dave

Pete


----------



## leeboy (27/8/08)

*4. Peve - Coriander Porter* 

Had this one lastnight. Poured much like when you pour coke. Fixxed up quick and then dissipated to no/little head but still bubbled away effervescently.

Aroma of Chocolate, Coffee with mild roasted character.

In mouthfeel of complex malts, coffee and a hint of chocolate, Carbonation although the beer didn't hold a head it had enough spritz to satisfy for a dark beer.
I notice this one was higher than 6%, this beer was very well balanced with no alcohol warmth or flavours which can be off putting. This beer was amazingly smooth and went down a absolute peach. When trying to find corriander in there i thought I could but really struggled. Had the label of not said corriander porter I definately wouldn't of noticed it. That might just be be though.

As a porter this beer was great, colour spot on and was amazingly clear when held to light. Got lovely ruby highlights around the edges. Smooth, extremely well balanced and obviously well crafted. Thanks heaps Peve this one makes top 5 for me. Better carbonation and might of been higher. Really tasty porter.
Lee


----------



## m_peve (27/8/08)

Thanks for the review Lee.

Yeah not sure what happened with the head on this one. Hopefully better next time.
It was the first time recipe so you were all guinea pigs. I took the idea from a real ale I tried in transit in Heathrow and just wildly guessed at ingredients.
The amount of coriander was the scary part. I didn't know how much to add before it became overpowering so I decided to err on the side of caution. The beer had probably been in the bottle for 6 weeks before swap day so the coriander did fade a bit. I had the other half in a keg early on and the coriander was more pronounced though I thought the addition amount could be upped a bit.

See Yah
Pete


----------



## shmick (28/8/08)

G'day Peve

I thought your porter was one of the top efforts in the case so far.
The coriander took a little bit of searching to find but it is there. It's hard to get over the top of strong dark grains with such a subtle spice.
You could try something with a bit of 'prickle' in the flavour like cardamon or caraway seed. It will lend a little peppery hit without being overpowering (3 - 5g of each in 20l batch)
For a first go at a new recipe I'd be pretty happy with it though.
Cheers


----------



## goatherder (30/8/08)

6 - Schmick's Aussie Winter Warmer

I had this one last night with a mate so I'm going mostly by memory. It was copper in colour, a bit hazy with a great lasting head. The ester profile was a highlight, hints of apples and pears on top of the rich maltiness. Big malty flavour with plenty of caramel goodness. The bitterness was high but not harsh and provided excellent balance. I reckon this beer would age wonderfully. Top drinking thanks Schmick, perfect for a cold winter evening.


----------



## goatherder (30/8/08)

5 - Leeboy's munich dunkel

Dark brown in colour, great clarity with some garnet highlights. The off white head was well presented and laced the glass. There are some noble hop notes on top of the toasty malt aroma. Great munich malt flavour with a hint of roasty dryness in the finish. I get a small hint of tart fruitiness on the palate which seems out of place, I'm not sure what it is. Nice mouthfeel, fullish yet finishing dry, making for excellent drinkability. The bitterness is perfectly balanced for the style. Nice beer thanks Lee, hit the spot for me tonight. Cheers.


----------



## goatherder (30/8/08)

23a - Backyard Brewer's IPA

This beer was a picture, deep golden and clear with a big white head being worked by a constant stream of bubbles from the bottom of the glass. Big hop aroma is matched by a big hop flavour with some malt peeking in the middle. The 55 IBUs are deceptive because the balance is perfect. Outstanding beer Geoff, way too easy to drink. Cheers.


----------



## leeboy (30/8/08)

Goatherder, thanks for the feedback. I had another bottle of the munich dunkel again tonight and got a little fruit tartness also which is why I brewed it again for comp season incase it was a mild infection of some kind. I really can't put my finger on exactly what it is but I'd love for some exploring. Ie Les, trent etc.
Any opinion would be greatly appreicated.
Lee


----------



## Tony (30/8/08)

goatherder said:


> 6 - Schmick's Aussie Winter Warmer
> 
> I reckon this beer would age wonderfully. Top drinking thanks Schmick, perfect for a cold winter evening.



I think i recal trying this on the swap day at room temp.

It was great!

Im thinking about putting mine away till next winter and trying then. IMO 12 months really improves beers like this!

cheers


----------



## goatherder (5/9/08)

14 - Offline's 80/-

Very dark brown, letting in just enough light to show off the amber highlights. Tall off white head which persisted for the whole glass, lacing all the way. Sweet malt aroma with just a hint of hop. Rich, full mouthfeel with bready malts, toffee and some hop flavour into the finish. Well balanced hop bitterness and a touch of dryness in the finish from the dark malts. This beer is top shelf Offline, perfect balance, really drinkable and expertly made. Perfect for this rain soaked evening, thanks mate.


----------



## onescooter (12/9/08)

I tried a couple of bottles of my beer lately and I am sorry to say that it has definately gone south recently. Has a vinegar like taste to it. I am really sorry for the way this beer has turned out. Hopefully future attempts will show that i am improving.
Cheers 
Scott.


----------



## Weizguy (12/9/08)

onescooter said:


> I tried a couple of bottles of my beer lately and I am sorry to say that it has definately gone south recently. Has a vinegar like taste to it. I am really sorry for the way this beer has turned out. Hopefully future attempts will show that i am improving.
> Cheers
> Scott.


is it in every bottle or just a few?

I'll taste it first. It may appeal, or may be manky.
We'll see!

If you want to drink the QWB (QuadrupelWeizenBock), it has come good, and was tasting well at Sydney last weekend. Served chill or warm, it was a treat. Whoever got my large bottle of it at Ashbury Scout Hall, I'd like the bottle back and some feedback on the style I should enter a comp with it. Maybe an Imperial Weissbier?

Anyway, the point is, that the beer is good now. Why wait. I don't like many aged wheat beers, but I'll be happy to brew a good keeping beer, with any ingredients. I must be due for an annual tasting of the Old ale. I think it's 5 yrs old and at 13%+, may still have some life in it yet, especially if the samples are promising.


----------



## goatherder (19/9/08)

3 - Pok's bastard lager

Pale copper, brilliant clarity, big white head which won't quit. Toasty melanoidins on the nose, a hint of caramel and some spicy noble hop. Good malt profile with a short finish. The bitterness seems well balanced but is played up by the high carbonation. The mouthfeel is also dominated by the carbonation - the big prickly bubbles foam up in the mouth and lend a harshness to the beer. The finish is dry and refreshing. Great drinking lager thanks Pok, a little less priming sugar in the bottle would have made it perfect. Cheers.


----------



## Tony (19/9/08)

Goathearders Maibock.

Mate......... i love it. Its almost identical to the one i brewed that went down hill with an infection after bottled. Its exactly what i picture a Maibock to be!

Im my book........... Perfect!

I loved it. Washed down all the dust from the 12 kg of grain i just cracked perfectly 

Cheers


----------



## Offline (3/10/08)

I have only had one beer tonight, my last case swap beer (except an extra one of mine and loftboys that I’m aging) but boy what a beer. It has that great weizenbock aroma and a beautiful tight white head that is quite persistent given the alcohol content. Then you taste it and realise why the head sticks around so long, it has a huge body but is well balanced you only notice the high alcohol content when you try to do anything except sit still. 

Thanks

Offline (posting under the influence, all care taken-no responsibility)

I also have some other less then perfect ‘critics’ available that I may post if drunk enough


Edit: i can't spell drunk or sober


----------



## Weizguy (4/10/08)

Offline said:


> Edit: i can't spell drunk or sober


Well it looks like you *can *spell both, but should take care with your Capitals for proper nouns.

BTW, was that Schooey's or my Weizenbock, or Quadrupelbock as I have taken to calling it, but it also aspires to be a wheat wine. Most people who taste it are enjoying it.


----------



## Offline (4/10/08)

It was the Quadrupelbock


----------



## Weizguy (28/11/08)

I sampled Trent's deadly double tonight, and they may have been past their prime with little hoppiness and some skunk. That'll teach me not to drink them in a timely manner.

Punter, just cracked your bottle open, and that beer is almost dead flat. Not even a sigh upon opening, after all this time. The brew is a little sweet, with a bitey bitterness in the aftertaste. True, it's not a champion beer, but I haven't brewed any winners this year either, as it turns out.
I'll struggle through, or I can cap it and send it back...but that would just be rude :lol: . Looking forward to your next swap beer, and I promise to drink it when I'm told.

Beerz
Les


----------



## Tony (28/11/08)

I have saved my bottle of Schmicks winter warmer for when it gets cooler. Its sitting in an old safe pit in the concrete in my garage. 

hope it keeps.

cheers


----------



## goatherder (28/11/08)

I couldn't help drinking mine Tony, great drop. I reckon it will keep.


----------



## schooey (28/11/08)

I drank mine too, it was a fantastic beer. I reminisced the flavours a week or two ago when I washed the label off the empty ready for another swap


----------



## Weizguy (28/11/08)

I still have most of my beers (I'm ashamed to say, or write...in fact).
I drank the early ones and forgot the rest until now.

I still have Tony's beer which should be well-manky by now, if it was ever going to be. I'll provide feedback sometime next week. Should I chill it for a few days first?

I was saving the Winter warmer for a taste with my <vent> stinking-arsed boss but his recent performance has not impressed me. I will drink it with other friends. Real friends! </vent> :lol: 

Can you really get away with such libel by putting an LOL after it? Most likely so..., but the debate rages.


----------



## Tony (28/11/08)

well im aging mine.

cant wait till july next year..... will crack it then and post the rusults

cheers

Ahhh my last ever swap beer

Les...... mine ended up being ok actually...... the trippel that is if that was the beer i entered.

not the best trippel..... a but thin and lacking malt backbone but ok non the less.

look forward to your honnest comments mate

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (28/11/08)

Tony said:


> well im aging mine.
> 
> cant wait till july next year..... will crack it then and post the rusults
> 
> ...


Cheers. I'll get on that job soon enough, but not tonight. It might actually respond to a little sourness. A light lacto perhaps, from a sour mash of 5-10% of the grain. You may need the house for 3 days alone to pull one of these off, or you can sour it right up by adjusting a boiler to a temp in the low fifties, and let it sit (open or covered, depending on what else you want to invite. The wort will be boiled before it is fermented, and any bugs would not make it, unless you have a new Superbug at your place that defies boiling by sealing itself into a protein shell when boiled and remaining spores or fungi remain shielded inside the shell, retaining vitality.

Les out


----------



## shmick (3/12/08)

G'day HAGgers

As requested I added the recipe for the Winter Warmer to the recipe DB

My only comments are to mash for a light body. FG should be pretty low (1.008 - 1.010) from the sucrose addition

This one used pils malt base grain but marris otter works well also.

Enjoy. :chug:


----------



## Weizguy (13/12/08)

Ok, so I tasted some ordinary beer tonight. The American wheat sample (current swap-beer) was OK, but a bit yeasty and sulfury. That should come right in the bottle after racking.

No, I'm talking about the two strong contenders for best beer of the swap, Schooey and the other Tony. Coincidence? Probably ... :lol: 

Schooey, your dark wheat ale hasn't aged well. The malt appears to be gone (although I may have a high threshold for maltiness). The dark grains have become astringent. My last Arrogant that I gave to bigfridge for the BJCP tastings last year, was very bitey and astringent (for which I may have a low threshold). Was probably overly bitter due to astringency. As you age a beer with W3068, the banana and fruit and malt go away. The phenolics stay and potentiate the bitterness, with age.
Not really a quality to strive for. Maybe my Quadrupel Wheat is still fruity due to excess hops or XS yeast, as it's not a pleasing fruitiness. Yet I didn't taste that one tonight, but in the last two weeks. If you're saving this beer, it's still OK now, but you may have trouble coming back for the second glass. That may be due to a little bicarb in the mash. low carbonate is better for Weizens, IIRC. (May need to consult the Warner Wheatbeer book).
How difficult is it to scan a book into pdf files? I'd like a copy of it for my USB drive.
Tony showed me that it's a good idea to take your thumb drive with you where there might be a need to use your Promash or Beersmith to calc up a quick recipe.
That leads me to Tony's beer.
I mentioned previously that a little lacto might add character to it? I get a little lacto in there with initial faecal smells, which are great in a lambic or a Rodenbach clone. OMG you could make a great Rodenbach clone with that yeast combo. The spicy coriander aroma and flavour and the malt are good for a Tripel; and the world needs more of that. The beer shows some phenolics and some low to medium acidity. I hope that helps with your quest to improve your beer. We got your back and are waiting for some sheep shagging beer from you.
I'm washing my mouth out with a mild ale made with W1187. It has low astringency, but it's very dry, so I think some people see that as acidic. There's a nice breadiness and some fruit and choc. Nice malty background with MO and some Fuggles in the aroma and flavour, and some EKG for complexity. Fuggles can be quite earthy sometimes, but this beer is dry, easy-drinking, torrefied wheat in the background and I shall bring some tomorrow to the swap. 

Who's gonna be there? I'll be on deck, if I survive the brick moving at my mate's place tomorrow. He's paying us in snags, Budvar and Weihenstephan Kristal. Nice guy. We have trained him well.
Who's bringing any tasting beer. Could be a harsh room, but the feedback is free! :beerbang: 

old uncle Lez


----------



## balconybrewer (14/12/08)

*hi guys, just a little confused about this whole swap (first time), i dropped mine off at MHB and was labelled No 7, as is in the original list;*

_1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Dunkel Weizenbock^2, Wyeast 3068, 6.3% abv, Bottled Mar 08, drink now
3. Pok - Bastardised Lager....other info unknown off the top of my head.
4. Peve - Coriander Porter - 6.3%, S-04
5. Leeboy - Munich Dunkel Wyeast Munich Lager yeast
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock. S-189, 6.4% abv. Bottled 22/6.
8. Les the Weizguy - Heller Weizenbock 9.8% ABV (Bottled 24/7/08 - I recommend 3-12 months b4 drinking) W3638
9. Tony - a hazy Belgian Trippel
10. Punter- Quaffing Pilsner WY2278 Czech Pils. (Bottled 25/7/08 so leave for a month)
11. nooch - Maibock, Wyeast 2487VSS Hella-Bock, 6.3% abv.
12. Trent - English Ordinary Bitter in stubbies, showcasing the same wort with 2 different yeasts - WY1028 and WY1098. No yeast farming available, I added a fresh slug of 1098 to each beer at priming. ready to drink.
13. Keith - Stout ~5.5%, Wyeast 1028 London Ale (Bottled 25.07.08, Kegged Oct. 07, Brewed Sept. 07). DRINK NOW.
14. Offline - Scottish Ale Export 80 Wyeast 1728 (Bottled 22.07.08 ~ 6% ABV)
15. Colin - Vienna Lager 5.5% ABV, S-189, Carbonated but still needs a month or so in the fridge before drinking.
17. Onescooter - Schwartzbier. (Bottled May 07, S189, 6.1%, Recipe from Brewing Classis Styles)
23. backyard brewer - Georgetown/India Pale Ale. High hopped for that long boat journey from the lounge to the fridge...
5.8% 60 IBU ish_ 

*now i see the tasting list and mine has been removed...........? whats the go??
*
1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Dunkel Weizenbock^2, Wyeast 3068, 6.3% abv, Bottled Mar 08, drink now
3. Pok - Bastardised Lager....other info unknown off the top of my head.
4. Peve - Coriander Porter - 6.3%, S-04
5. Leeboy - Munich Dunkel Wyeast Munich Lager yeast
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock. S-189, 6.4% abv. Bottled 22/6.
8. Les the Weizguy - Heller Weizenbock 9.8% ABV (Bottled 24/7/08 - I recommend 3-12 months b4 drinking) W3638
9. Tony - a hazy Belgian Trippel
10. Punter- Quaffing Pilsner WY2278 Czech Pils. (Bottled 25/7/08 so leave for a month)
11. nooch - Maibock, Wyeast 2487VSS Hella-Bock, 6.3% abv.
12. Trent - English Ordinary Bitter in stubbies, showcasing the same wort with 2 different yeasts - WY1028 and WY1098. No yeast farming available, I added a fresh slug of 1098 to each beer at priming. ready to drink.
13. Keith - Stout ~5.5%, Wyeast 1028 London Ale (Bottled 25.07.08, Kegged Oct. 07, Brewed Sept. 07). DRINK NOW.
14. Offline - Scottish Ale Export 80 Wyeast 1728 (Bottled 22.07.08 ~ 6% ABV)
15. Colin - Vienna Lager 5.5% ABV, S-189, Carbonated but still needs a month or so in the fridge before drinking.
17. Onescooter - Schwartzbier. (Bottled May 07, S189, 6.1%, Recipe from Brewing Classis Styles)
23. backyard brewer - Georgetown/India Pale Ale. High hopped for that long boat journey from the lounge to the fridge...
5.8% 60 IBU ish


----------



## bigfridge (14/12/08)

Hi BB,

I can understand your confusion - you are looking at the wrong swap  

You are in the HAG Christmas swap but this discussion is about the one that happened last July.

HTH,
Dave




balconybrewer said:


> *hi guys, just a little confused about this whole swap (first time), i dropped mine off at MHB and was labelled No 7, as is in the original list;*
> 
> _1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
> 2. Schooey - Dunkel Weizenbock^2, Wyeast 3068, 6.3% abv, Bottled Mar 08, drink now
> ...


----------



## balconybrewer (14/12/08)

oh, how f.. stupid.

cheers BF


----------



## schooey (14/12/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Schooey, your dark wheat ale hasn't aged well. The malt appears to be gone (although I may have a high threshold for maltiness). The dark grains have become astringent. My last Arrogant that I gave to bigfridge for the BJCP tastings last year, was very bitey and astringent (for which I may have a low threshold). Was probably overly bitter due to astringency. As you age a beer with W3068, the banana and fruit and malt go away. The phenolics stay and potentiate the bitterness, with age.
> Not really a quality to strive for. Maybe my Quadrupel Wheat is still fruity due to excess hops or XS yeast, as it's not a pleasing fruitiness. Yet I didn't taste that one tonight, but in the last two weeks. If you're saving this beer, it's still OK now, but you may have trouble coming back for the second glass. That may be due to a little bicarb in the mash. low carbonate is better for Weizens, IIRC. (May need to consult the Warner Wheatbeer book).



I'd drunk all the remainder long ago, Les. It was bottled in March and I didn't think it would age all that well, but still glad for the feedback, thanks!


----------



## loftboy (16/1/09)

*8. Les the Weizguy - Heller Weizenbock 9.8% ABV*

Finally got around to cracking this one tonight & it was wort the wait.

Wonderful toffee aroma on opening. Pours with a nice long lasting head & perfect carbonation. Lovely malt focused body with enough bitterness to balance it out. No fusel alcohol flavour & it hides the 9.8% ABV very well.

Well done Les - now that's more like it ! :beerbang:

Dave.


----------



## Weizguy (14/9/14)

I found a bottle of the #8 Weizenhellbock, and I think I put it in the fridge about 6 months ago. Stay tuned as I find my labelled beer and taste them with a bit of age on.

maybe I should start a "drinking from the archives" thread. Starting tomorrow.

Drinking an age dark ale tonight and finishing it off with some of my prize-winning old/strong ale from 2006.


----------

